# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Testosteron Propionat 50mg/1ml (FARMAK - Ukraine)

## MichaelCC

Testosterone Propionat 50mg/1ml (FARMAK - Ukraine)
amp and box pictures ...

----------


## MichaelCC

..and some more pictures

----------


## soccer#3

nice.. thinkin about gettin some of these

----------


## MichaelCC

good choice if you get this one - completely painless, but only 50mg/1ml  :Frown:

----------


## soccer#3

yeah i've heard a lotta good things about these, thanks for the recommendation

did u get any test flu wit these?

----------


## judge_dread

Very good gear ,painless and effective,no test flu sides for me..

----------


## MichaelCC

"SOCCER#3" - JD answered your question, and I have to agree with him, there is no test flu for me too....

----------


## powerbodybuilder

NIce pics.

----------


## Geriguy

Michael! You always get the real gear! You are a lucky person!

----------


## MichaelCC

Thanx for your compliment GERY. I always try to do my best to get them real  :Smilie:  My guys always need real gear, because of their tests after the competitions ... they need to know about every "mg" in their bodies ... that's also the reason, why I don't like any UGLs - noone knows what is inside and in what quantity.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Great pics and great product..It is painless, you guys are correct!

----------


## campbell2oo9

hello ive just got my self some other these first time ive used anything like this, im just wondering how many times i take a week an how many ml ?

----------


## DOM6

> hello ive just got my self some other these first time ive used anything like this, im just wondering how many times i take a week an how many ml ?


this thread id 3.5 years old bro,
Well glad you know how to use the search button to of found this
I have no exp with these but with prop i do
i usally run prop 300mg a wk

----------

